# cheese puffs question



## subfuscpersona (Dec 12, 2006)

I plan to make cheese puffs (Gougeres) for our building's holiday party. Here are the ingredients:

*1 cup milk [most recipes use water]*
4 tablespoons unsalted butter (1/2 stick)
1/4 teaspoon salt
Dash cayenne pepper and/or ½ tsp dry mustard [optional]
1 cup all-purpose flour [?4.5 oz]
3 large eggs [other recipes call for 4 eggs – have one in reserve]
1/2 teaspoon paprika
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese [reserve ~ 2 TBS to sprinkle on top]
1 1/2 cups [~ 7 oz] grated Swiss cheese (Emmenthaler or Gruyère) OR Cheddar [other recipes say 1 cup ~ 4 oz]

QUESTION: Most other recipes on the 'net for these call for water, not milk. Does any one know if it makes a difference? Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 12, 2006)

I don't know the answer to your question.  The recipe I use calls for water as well.


----------



## Candocook (Dec 13, 2006)

On Recipezaar there is at least one that uses milk. If you are concerned and haven't made this before why not just use a different recipe.  It is "liquid" so I would sort of think it is OK.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 13, 2006)

I imagine the result will be a bit denser, a bit richer.


----------



## Loprraine (Dec 13, 2006)

My recipe calls for milk.  It also calls for 4 eggs, but I don't always need all of the 4th, depending on the flour.


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 13, 2006)

Good luck with your Cheese puffs and I would definitely use milk.  I know there are receipes out there that call for water but I like to use milk.


----------

